# [LWJGL] Skeletal Animation



## Rainy (30. Okt 2016)

Ich Code jetzt seit einiger Zeit ein 3D Horror Game ist eigentlich auch soweit fertig außer einer Sache vor der ich mich die Ganze zeit drücke nämlich wie nicht anderst erwartet der sogenannten "Skeletal Animation" ich finde wirklich nix im Internet was mit helfen könnte es umzusetzen ich suche aber finde nie was!

Also ist meine frage kannn jemand von euch mir weiter Helfen?


----------



## neoexpert (30. Okt 2016)

https://github.com/Rajawali/Rajawali
Da gibt es Beispiele und auch eine Android APP als Demo:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monyetmabuk.rajawali.tutorials


----------



## neoexpert (30. Okt 2016)

Hier skeletal Animation:
https://github.com/Rajawali/Rajawal...va/org/rajawali3d/examples/examples/animation
Zeig mal ein paar Screenshots von dem Spiel.


----------



## neoexpert (30. Okt 2016)

Ich denke das ist die interessanteste klasse:
https://github.com/Rajawali/Rajawal...animation/mesh/SkeletalAnimationObject3D.java


----------



## Rainy (1. Nov 2016)

Irgendwie komme ich mit der Skeletal Animation von Rajawli nicht klar ich finde da nirgends ein loader oder wie das ganze geladen wird, ich finde da nur Methoden die einfach nur weiteres machen aber ich komme nicht dahinter was das dann bringen soll um dann das Skelet zubewegen!


----------



## RalleYTN (11. Nov 2016)

Rainy hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie komme ich mit der Skeletal Animation von Rajawli nicht klar ich finde da nirgends ein loader oder wie das ganze geladen wird, ich finde da nur Methoden die einfach nur weiteres machen aber ich komme nicht dahinter was das dann bringen soll um dann das Skelet zubewegen!


https://github.com/Rajawali/Rajawali/wiki
Steht bestimmt hier irgendwo


----------

